# If you are not serving the creator



## Dogs (Nov 6, 2019)

you're serving either your ego or other people's ego. You are in service of things that bring suffering. You are in service of a derivative, of a creation of a creation, you're multiple steps down the line. IT'S OVER.


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 6, 2019)

Its true. Serving a creator gives you an otherworldly level of commitment and sacrifice. We just don’t truly care about ourselves enough to entrust our fates within ourselves


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Dogs (Nov 6, 2019)

The answer isn't to get rid of the ego. The ego is an integral part of creation. The answer is to not be in service of the ego, to be in service of the creator.

The ego IS you and you were made in God's image. Trying to rid yourself of your ego (which is impossible) will open you up to spirits.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 6, 2019)

Dogs said:


> The answer isn't to get rid of the ego. The ego is an integral part of creation. The answer is to not be in service of the ego, to be in service of the creator.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 6, 2019)

Didn't know you were Christian bro, God bless. What denomination?


----------



## Dogs (Nov 6, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Didn't know you were Christian bro, God bless. What denomination?


I go to a Baptist church almost every Sunday, but I am personally not worshiping the creator over everything else currently.

You?


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 6, 2019)

Dogs said:


> I go to a Baptist church almost every Sunday, but I am personally not worshiping the creator over everything else currently.
> 
> You?


I go to a non-denominational church that is obviously under the Protestant umbrella but otherwise hard to define. Its part of a larger network that bases its curriculum off of Church of the Highlands but itself is a pretty moderately sized church, it opened five years ago. For me personally I would consider myself Protestant but I admire Gnosticism, Christian mysticism, and parts of Orthodoxy/Catholicism.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 6, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> I go to a non-denominational church that is obviously under the Protestant umbrella but otherwise hard to define. Its part of a larger network that bases its curriculum off of Church of the Highlands but itself is a pretty moderately sized church, it opened five years ago. For me personally I would consider myself Protestant but I admire Gnosticism, Christian mysticism, and parts of Orthodoxy/Catholicism.


Tbh I don't know much about those different denominations. I'll look into it just to be more knowledgeable about it.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 6, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Tbh I don't know much about those different denominations. I'll look into it just to be more knowledgeable about it.


I'm not sure what your faith background/history is but I would definitely encourage you to do so. I've always really enjoyed studying different religions, its probably my #1 passion. Its resulted at times in deeply questioning my faith but also in a greater intellectual intimacy with it.
If you're curious I would highly recommend "The Inner Reaches of Outer Space" by Joseph Campbell to whet your appetite.


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 6, 2019)

Dogs said:


> church


(((church))) yeah i trust my big nose pastor remember to serve gods chosen goy


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 6, 2019)

Just escape the universe. 
The god of all mass religions is really satan.
Stop worshipping satan and leave his maze.


----------



## Dogs (Nov 6, 2019)

EckhartTollemaxx said:


> Just escape the universe.
> The god of all mass religions is really satan.
> Stop worshipping satan and leave his maze.


Why would the true creator not allow his creations to pay him respects, to show them the way. And instead give them no choice but to be deceived.

What do you mean leave his maze, escape the universe is impossible.


born2shitforced2wipe said:


> (((church))) yeah i trust my big nose pastor remember to serve gods chosen goy


Watch (((movies))), (((porn))), listen to the music (((we))) make popular, consume our (((entertainment))) our derivative like a true goy.


----------



## Titbot (Nov 7, 2019)

*FUCK GOD*


----------



## Dogs (Nov 7, 2019)

Titbot said:


> *FUCK GOD*


Take that back you degenerate


----------



## Titbot (Nov 7, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Take that back you degenerate


 NAH GOD CREATED ME ON THIS SHIT PLANET. I DID NOT ASK FOR LIFE!!!


----------



## Dogs (Nov 7, 2019)

Titbot said:


> NAH GOD CREATED ME ON THIS SHIT PLANET. I DID NOT ASK FOR LIFE!!!


Blame your parents lol


----------



## Blackout.xl (Nov 7, 2019)

Titbot said:


> NAH GOD CREATED ME ON THIS SHIT PLANET. I DID NOT ASK FOR LIFE!!!


Disrespectful af.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 7, 2019)

I am the creator. Yoda


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 7, 2019)

I’m too bad at coping to be religious ded srs


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 7, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> I’m too bad at coping to be religious ded srs





Lifewasted said:


> I’m too bad at coping to be religious ded srs


cope


----------



## joao (Nov 7, 2019)

i am agnostic
how can you prove there is a god??


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 7, 2019)

joao said:


> i am agnostic
> how can you prove there is a god??


It is easy.
Stick a finger up your ass.


----------



## toolateforme (Nov 7, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Why would the true creator not allow his creations to pay him respects, to show them the way. And instead give them no choice but to be deceived.
> 
> What do you mean leave his maze, escape the universe is impossible.
> 
> Watch (((movies))), (((porn))), listen to the music (((we))) make popular, consume our (((entertainment))) our derivative like a true goy.


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Nov 7, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Why would the true creator not allow his creations to pay him respects, to show them the way. And instead give them no choice but to be deceived.
> 
> What do you mean leave his maze, escape the universe is impossible.
> 
> Watch (((movies))), (((porn))), listen to the music (((we))) make popular, consume our (((entertainment))) our derivative like a true goy.


The demiurge what you call god has enslaved you in this literal prison, you are trapped in his artificial space-time thinking you are your soul attached to your body, when in reality you are uncreated spirit trapped to created body and soul.

This isn't the real world, and god is really satan.
God=demiurge=satan.
The real God is out of our reach from this point of view and unknowable.

This is my view regarding religion, atheism could be true also.
But if religion is real, this has to be the truth.

The world-prison works by making you think it's real and unescapable. You are made of the same substance as the demiurge, and this world doesn't really exist.
You either go towards the demiurge, fusing with him, having your will become his will by suffering endless reincarnations and obeying him like a slave or towards the origin, the real reality towards the Unknowable God.


----------

